
Mowser Founder Says Mobile Web Is Dead. It’s The Opposite: The Mobile Web Was Born Only Yesterday - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/15/mowser-founder-says-mobile-web-is-dead-its-the-opposite/
======
jlc
Sadly, those aren't opposites.

